# the one and only............... Doodah



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well as everyone here will remember Gill got a ferret for me from a breeder I contacted ........ Doodah killer the 1st is her posh name.......... but she will be known as Doodah....... or Doody


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

She's lovely x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, she has just woken up on those pictures. She is settled into a group of 3  she is with Bonny Polly and Shadow (hes been castrated its ok lol)


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks, she has just woken up on those pictures. She is settled into a group of 3  she is with Bonny Polly and Shadow (hes been castrated its ok lol)


How's she getting on, and really more pics :001_smile:


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

awww shes gorgeous! Piccies we demand continuous piccies!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Little Doodah now


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely, bet her character is coming out now x


----------

